# 06 31rqs For Sale



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a 2006 Outback Sydney 31RQS for sale in Texas.

It's in very good shape. Putting new tires on it in the next month. I'll throw in the heavy duty electric tongue jack and 1000 pound Equalizer hitch. Also has a quickie flush installed in the black tank. And Max-air vents.

I will also let you have the large portable blue dump tank on wheels (never used) purchased from Camping World, a 4-person raft with oars, foam mattress topper, and inflatable mattress for the queen hide-a-bed.

And anything else I can think of when we make a deal.

I need somewhere in the neighborhood of 18K for everything.

PM me if you're interested. I'll even consider delivery up to 300-400 miles.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice trailer! Good luck!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is one SWEET Outback. Best floor plan availabe...IMHO.

I'd be thinking VERY hard about buying it, but I too have the 5er fever....and it is HARD to get rid of.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Mark -- if you get an OPEN RANGE 5th wheeler then that will make three of us (you, me and Professional) -- LOL


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

UH OH!!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Best of Luck on the Sale!!


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark,

What are you thinking about getting???? Going all the way to the Open Range???

Or.... I am pretty sure Fun Time RV still has a couple 08 31FQBHS bunkhouses left on their lot... They are making good deals on em!!!!!!!!

Let us know

The Dudes


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Mark,
> 
> What are you thinking about getting???? Going all the way to the Open Range???


Not sure what just yet. Really like this one, but methinks it's a bit pricey and out of my range.....

http://www.generalrv.com/inventory/42591/N...-LE-38BHQS.aspx

Mark


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I wish i would have seen ur post a couple of weeks ago, For that price u should have no problem selling it. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mswalt said:


> > Mark,
> >
> > What are you thinking about getting???? Going all the way to the Open Range???
> 
> ...


Wow, you guys in Texas are competing for the biggest 5'er aren't you?!?!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What is the biggest 5er out there? (standard models...not some custom built job)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What is the biggest 5er out there? (standard models...not some custom built job)


We should set limits.... Toy hauler, or conventional....









Edited... Ok, after a quick search, the conventional 5'ers seem to top out right around 40'. There are a couple toy haulers pushing a little longer though. The XLR 40X12 is quoted at over 43'







It's also over 14k dry.









I acutally just talked with a guy I know over the wekend who just upgraded to either the 37 or 39 XLR (I forget which model exactly), and he reported that the actual length was 42 1/2' That one is 13k dry and he's shopping for a F650 to replace his F350 dually.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Ok, after a quick search, the conventional 5'ers seem to top out right around 40'. There are a couple toy haulers pushing a little longer though. The XLR 40X12 is quoted at over 43'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is huge and (if this is possible) it is really too big. You'd be a slave to that thing. There are so many moving parts..pipes...dodads....etc that you'd never get everything in order before something else popped up.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok, after a quick search, the conventional 5'ers seem to top out right around 40'. There are a couple toy haulers pushing a little longer though. The XLR 40X12 is quoted at over 43'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is huge and (if this is possible) it is really too big. You'd be a slave to that thing. There are so many moving parts..pipes...dodads....etc that you'd never get everything in order before something else popped up.
[/quote]
Yeah, well he hauls it back and forth to Florida once a year. That way, he not only can carry his house, he can carry the garage for his trike.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I know the Outback is going to a good family (5 kids!!!) and they will get many good years from it.


Now if some nice family with kids would like another great family trailer............

17,500 for the entire package.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Luck


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Good Luck


I need it. Made a tentative deal on a new fiver yesterday. Not sure yet how that will end up, though.

Mark


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Ok, after a quick search, the conventional 5'ers seem to top out right around 40'. There are a couple toy haulers pushing a little longer though. The XLR 40X12 is quoted at over 43'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is huge and (if this is possible) it is really too big. You'd be a slave to that thing. There are so many moving parts..pipes...dodads....etc that you'd never get everything in order before something else popped up.
[/quote]
Yeah, well he hauls it back and forth to Florida once a year. That way, he not only can carry his house, he can carry the garage for his trike.








[/quote]

I like the "Trike House" idea!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Something to add about Mark's 31RQS. Storage. That camper has storage - mountains of it. I am certain that if he unpacked the whole camper, he would find a 21RS and a small South American country in there. It is honestly unbelievable how much stuff that camper of his will hold. I looked at the piles of stuff in that thing during the last rally. Mark had a good time listing the stuff he had in there as he pointed and laughed. It does not simply rival 5'er storage - it equals and in some cases beats it.

Good luck Mark!!!

-CC


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

Good Luck, I hope it all works out. We are still trying to sell ours, but in the meantime we sure are enjoying the bighorn.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Price reduced! $16,500.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

That is a heckuva deal for that sweet camper!!! My oldest daughter has played in it and it is a blast for kids to be in. The bunkroom just makes it a great place









-CC


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Last chance!

I'm trading it in when the new SOB gets here (placing the order tomorrow, probably arrive in about 5 or 6 weeks). Someone needs to buy this.

$16,500!

Mark


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Mark, I sent you a PM. Did you tow the 31rqs more with your Suburban or your diesel truck? I know you guys are very much anticipating your new Cardinal fiver!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I towed my Sydney with both; the 3/4 ton Burb and my Silverado. Both do an excellent job. I like the Burb cause it seats 7 and holds quite a bit in the "trunk." I will miss that when I move up to the fifth wheel. But the fifth wheel is much, much bigger and will be so much more comfortable.

Mark


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

I have the 5ver FEVER as well. Is it better to try to sell the TT privately; how much should I expect to lose if I decide to trade it in???


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

It all depends on how much you owe and what part of the country you're from. I had offers from 10K to 17K from various dealers. One dealer in the midwest (Missouri, I think)offered me 24K on a trade for a new Jayco. Of course he didn't come down much from the retail price on it, though.

Also depends on the market and how many people are looking for used trailers.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## lfootmatt (Oct 26, 2009)

Mark,

Newbie here, I was wondering how your Suburban pulled such a big TT? On, say a 6-7% grade 1 mile climb how does your Suburban perform? When and to what gears do you drop to and what is your speed at the top? I have a 2001 3/4 ton 4X4 8.1L 4.10:1 geared burb with 110K miles. I'm currently very disappointed with my Burb's towing ability. On such a hypothetical climb I'm down to 2nd very quickly where it will hold at 45mph for the duration with a 5-6K boat behind me. It doesn't do much better with a popup back there either. So I'm concerned that a 31' TT would be just too much.

I found this site and your post while researching against a 27RSDS in Phoenix. Where in "West" Texas are you. I'm in Tucson and some parts of "West" Texas are only 2 hours away while others are 1000 miles. If you are close enough yours is likely a better fit for us than the 27'.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

First off, I live in Abilene. That's about 400+ miles east of El Paso. We still call that West Texas!

My Suburban pulls my 31 great. I don't measure hills by grade, and the longest ones I've hit are those on I-10 in the Texas Hill Country around Junction, Kerrville, and San Antonio.
My 8.1L MAY drop a gear but rarely. Mostly if I try to keep speed. I can actually gain speed on those hills, towing, if I choose to. I never take it out of Drive and it will jump into passing gear occasionally to keep up.

I've never actually weighed my Outback, either, but guessing by how much stuff I just unloaded in preparation to trade it in, I'd guess about 2000 pounds heavier than unloaded.
I estimate it weighs about 10000 fully loaded. And my Suburban pulls that easily.

Someone will enjoy this Outback. I'm just sorry I couldn't have sold it to someone on the forum before trading it in. I'm due to trade later this week.

Mark


----------



## lfootmatt (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks Mark for the input! I'm obviously having some sort of problem with my burb. Your hills would dog my burb out. I'm thinking clogged catalytic converters! Thanks again, if I were closer I'd be looking at yours!

Matt



mswalt said:


> First off, I live in Abilene. That's about 400+ miles east of El Paso. We still call that West Texas!
> 
> My Suburban pulls my 31 great. I don't measure hills by grade, and the longest ones I've hit are those on I-10 in the Texas Hill Country around Junction, Kerrville, and San Antonio.
> My 8.1L MAY drop a gear but rarely. Mostly if I try to keep speed. I can actually gain speed on those hills, towing, if I choose to. I never take it out of Drive and it will jump into passing gear occasionally to keep up.
> ...


----------

